# Looking for good local source for LS or HEMI engine (swap in my jeep)



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Im looking for a good fairly local junkyard to source a drivetrain for an engine swap on my jeep wagoneer. 

Any input? 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

Shawn,

http://lonestardyno.com/index.html

I would recommend contacting him. He's my best-friend for about 9 years now and is a real solid guy. He can handle your project. You can call him at 210-240-4104. His name is Terry.

Josh


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

John,
Thanks. I'll give him a call. 

Shawn

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

